# Mount an undercounter sink on top?



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

You want to mount and undermount sink as a conventional above-counter mount sink? The reason for this is because you don't want faucet holes in the sink and would instead prefer to install the faucet through holes in the counter? Just making sure I understand the question.

You probably need to take a look at some undermount sinks. Most are not going to work very well for your application. They have rims that are intended to contact the underside of the counter, as well as mounting holes in some cases, that make them aesthetically unappealing. Many won't have a flat spot to rest on the top of the counter anyhow. 

You probably need to abandon the idea of using an undermount in a top mount application.

There are a number of kitchen and bath sinks out there that don't have faucet holes, if that is in fact what you're after.


----------



## KellyW (Aug 29, 2008)

*undermount as top-mount*

I work for a company that manufactures and distributes only undermount sinks. We get this question a lot. Our undermount stainless steel kitchen sinks do not have the installation holes already drilled and technically can be used in a top-mount fashion. We do not recommend this though because the flange (or rim) is flat which leaves a somewhat sharp edge and makes it hard to properly seal.
I hope that you have solved your problem by now but if you are still researching, please feel free to check out or website at www.mrdirectint.com


----------



## nicksteel (Jun 20, 2008)

KellyW said:


> I work for a company that manufactures and distributes only undermount sinks. We get this question a lot. Our undermount stainless steel kitchen sinks do not have the installation holes already drilled and technically can be used in a top-mount fashion. We do not recommend this though because the flange (or rim) is flat which leaves a somewhat sharp edge and makes it hard to properly seal.
> I hope that you have solved your problem by now but if you are still researching, please feel free to check out or website at www.mrdirectint.com


The one I have also has no holes and has flat flange. Still looking into mounting it on granite tile counter top.


----------

